# American Flyer Track



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

I am looking to obtain original American Flyer track. I do not care about its condition as long as it is repairable and usable. Dirty or rusted can be cleaned --- bent or broken is not usable. Will make $$ offers on boxes of assorted sections if you are looking to get rid of it.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Nuttin, you're in PA: model train heaven. Try calling around to some of the LHS's and check out the shows. Around here, any train show or LHS that has Flyer stuff invariably has boxes of old track under the tables. It's a lot cheaper to drive to a show than to pay shipping on that stuff!


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

The last train show I went to had numerous sellers of af track, and in fact I bought a large box of it for $15 bucks. I believe I got about 75 pieces which were all in great shape but for a dozen, needing zero cleaning. I think I set aside about 10 pieces that were a little on the rough side but that was it. I also picked up a bunch of rubber roadbed of which I don't need but I always buy it when I see it.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

If you can't find what you need, let me know and I can put you in touch with a LHS in my area who carry it.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Thanks Reckers. Actually, that is what I have been doing the last few weeks. Unfortunately, no one has had that "box under the table" that I am always looking for. Instead, they have had the dozen pieces in an original box on top of the table and asking a ridiculous price for it. Some just bind them with rubber bands or tape and still ask that crazy price. I just thought I'd see if anyone here was looking to rid them selves of original track for an upgrade to something else. I still plan to shop those shows and keep watching for that under table "box special". Thanks again for the response. I will continue to watch this thread for anyone who is ready to part with their stock of original track.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> Thanks Reckers. Actually, that is what I have been doing the last few weeks. Unfortunately, no one has had that "box under the table" that I am always looking for. Instead, they have had the dozen pieces in an original box on top of the table and asking a ridiculous price for it. Some just bind them with rubber bands or tape and still ask that crazy price. I just thought I'd see if anyone here was looking to rid them selves of original track for an upgrade to something else. I still plan to shop those shows and keep watching for that under table "box special". Thanks again for the response. I will continue to watch this thread for anyone who is ready to part with their stock of original track.


At the show where I got my box load of track, a different seller was also selling the 3 foot sections of K-Line "S" gauge track. I got 5 sections of new track for $15 bucks, again. I believe each section sells for close to $9 bucks at the store.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

I would like to get some of those 3' sections as well. I have seen them at various hobby stores but they ask way too much for them. $5 each seems a whole lot more reasonable. Have to keep looking, I'm in no rush at the moment. Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> I would like to get some of those 3' sections as well. I have seen them at various hobby stores but they ask way too much for them. $5 each seems a whole lot more reasonable. Have to keep looking, I'm in no rush at the moment. Thanks for the suggestions.


It is expensive.. That's why I bought it at the show. I didn't need it, but at that price, and I haggled a bit, I couldn't resist it. When I got it home, I replaced my flyer track with the 3 footers where I could, and added my flyer roadbed to it. I had to move the ties for it to fit, but it's worth it.Good luck in your search..


----------

